# Breeder help



## meghf (Mar 15, 2010)

Looks like my post got moved to the appropriate forum. To the mods, sorry, I didn't see this great sub forum! I read the rules and it does look like I can post the breeder I want opinions on. I also searched and couldn't find another thread on her. 

So it's Rebel Star Kennel in Alabama.

The website is http://www.standardpoodlesrus.com


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Rebelstar (Anette Shepherd) is breeding lovely dogs. She shows and titles her dogs, if that is important to you. Her reds are not very dark, and to me end up looking apricot, but they are conformationally correct and lovely. She is not the easiest person in the world to deal with, but is very down to earth and no nonsense. If I were looking, she'd be in my top five.


----------



## meghf (Mar 15, 2010)

That makes me so happy!! Thanks for the info. 

I already emailed her once to find out where she's located in Alabama (ie driving distance from Atlanta) and she was kind of no nonsense in her reply to me. I had attached some pics of Buddy, just for fun (wanted her to see how much I love my dog), and she replied with how cute he was but that she didn't like his liver nose and that she doesn't breed for that trait. It was fine, I don't really care, he's gorgeous to me but i thought it was funny. Otherwise, she was very lovely and mentioned me coming to visit her and her dogs once I'm back in the South.

Thanks again!


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

I don't know anything personal about Rebelstar, but if you are just starting out your search, I listed some breeders in your area in this thread.

http://www.poodleforum.com/showthread.php?t=6148&highlight=mississippi


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

I contacted her 2 years ago when I started my initial research.

She was very friendly and answered to a ton of my questions. She also sent many picks of available dogs at that time. What I liked the most was the fact that she really does temperament testing (at least did at that time) and would describe every dog's personality in detail. She also donated couple of poodles (still to hear about that from any other kennel !!!) to the organization who trains service dogs - I think it was very noble thing to do !

She posted on her website the possibility of one of her dog's having a SA and immediately took him out of the breeding program and kept him out till it was clear that he is actually healthy ! NEVER saw a breeder publicly announcing that or doing that so she is obviously very honest and dedicated poodle person IMO.

If you are looking for a healthy, calm, nice looking pet, I think she could be a good choice 

Her price increased considerably lately, though, maybe due to the fact that she got more involved in showing than she was couple of years back.

PS: Her remark about the nose was correct LOL - I know that you do not mind - of course , but she wanted to make sure you understand that she knows "how to breed correctly" . Good breeder takes good pigmentation into consideration .



.


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

My dog Riley is a Rebelstar boy. He is just the best dog. He has the most stable temperament of any dog ive seen, is a therapy dog, and is just the nicest boy! He is a cream too. Annette can be a little ruff around the edges, but she does love her dogs. Very no nonsense! She had alot less dogs when i picked up Riley, but they were all very nice, calm and friendly dogs.


----------



## meghf (Mar 15, 2010)

Oh this all making me so happy! I can deal with rough around the edges and no nonsense if I get a good dog. She's also expensive ($2000 and up) but sometimes it's pay now or pay later (in vet bills) and I'd rather pay now and know that I get a nice, stable, healthy dog.

Wishpoo- I definitely didn't care that she said that about Buddy, I just thought it was funny. I know that Buddy isn't "correct" for a poodle. We got lucky. We got him from a BYB 9 years ago, didn't know any better. I feel like we're lucky he's been as healthy as he's been and his temperament is so stable!

Bigpoodleperson- Thanks for sharing about Riley. I hope to be able to do pet therapy with my future dog so a stable temperament is very important. I'd love to see more pics of Riley!

Harley_chik- I'll definitely check out the breeders in that thread. Thanks so much!


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

I will try and post some pictures of Ry later.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

What a story she posted about the situation she and her dog had with a well known handler.....seems I heard something about this a bit ago IDK, maybe this is in part why she is matter of fact, wanting nothing hid. That is a bit higher in price ($2,000 +) for the southeast that I have seen BUT I agree - paying up front for a healthy sound dog AND a GOOD contract - is worth it's weight in gold! The contract is KEY


----------



## meghf (Mar 15, 2010)

Yeah it was definitely a scary story! Very sad for the dog and I'm sure infuriating for her. I can't imagine trusting someone to take care of a beloved pet/breeding/showing dog and finding out that they weren't doing it. The price is high, closer to what someone might pay in Boston but I'm willing. And the contract is key, you're right. Thanks for your input!


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Well you have plenty of time to speak with other breeders too I would not stop at one, thats just me. There is a great deal you learn by shopping around and getting to know who are really quality breeders. I love up front no nonsence people I just prefer not to see it aired on their websites - I have just found there is always others reasons why someone does that....


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

Olie said:


> Well you have plenty of time to speak with other breeders too I would not stop at one, thats just me. There is a great deal you learn by shopping around and getting to know who are really quality breeders. I love up front no nonsence people I just prefer not to see it aired on their websites - I have just found there is always others reasons why someone does that....


Agreed. I know nothing about this breeder, and it seems everyone on here has good things to say. But when I looked at her website I was really turned off by the whole description of the incident. If I were her, I'd be removing that information at this point, considering the story is a few years old now...

But that's no reason not to go to that breeder! Just kind of a comment on the website.


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

Some one warned me about this breeder , but I don't know what happened so I can't really say anything about her.


----------



## meghf (Mar 15, 2010)

Oh I'm definitely not stopping at her. Someone else posted some links to other breeders that I plan to check out. And I completely agree, I was turned off too by the story being printed. I've kind of gotten over it at this point but my first inclination was to cringe.

Roxy- interesting that someone warned you about her. Last night I tried doing a web search of her name and all that I could find, other than her website, was a forum where a couple people said they had bad experiences but wouldn't say why. And another person hinted at an animal cruelty conviction...which is a huge deal. I tried to find out more about that but I couldn't so I'm not sure about that one anymore.


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

Will she give you names/numbers of people who have her puppies so you can contact them about their experiences? I have her poodle grooming video and there is a portion of the video where one of her past buyers (a veterinarian) is on there with the poodle she bought from Annette. I think she sort of gave a testimonial on the video as well - but I wonder if Annette would give some references for you to check... Just a thought...

Good luck in your search!


----------



## Dogsinstyle (Sep 6, 2009)

Annette was on Judge Judy a few years ago, I think it was a case about horses though. I can't remember what happened, but she did tell people she would be on.


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

meghf said:


> Roxy- interesting that someone warned you about her. Last night I tried doing a web search of her name and all that I could find, other than her website, was a forum where a couple people said they had bad experiences but wouldn't say why. And another person hinted at an animal cruelty conviction...which is a huge deal. I tried to find out more about that but I couldn't so I'm not sure about that one anymore.


Well I could get the reason why but I think I already know why , I would need to confirm.


----------



## meghf (Mar 15, 2010)

I think they wouldn't say why on the general forum but told the person inquiring to PM them. The posts were from 2005 so I figured PMing that person now was kind of pointless. I am definitely curious what the issues were though so feel free to post here or PM me. I can deal with an "attitude" but I cannot deal with animal cruelty.


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

I do not know :rolffleyes:- at this point it is "he says, she says" :wacko: Who knows what actually happened :rolffleyes: (regarding horses) .

I think that unless one PERSONALLY had a bad experience or has a hard proof of what was and IF it was done - one should not accuse anybody of anything.

I know personally of poodle breeder that was publicly accused of being involved in the "neglect and abuse" and it was complete fabrication !!!!! One of her co-owners fell into clinical depression and did neglect a dog - but original breeder had NO idea of what was going on in those couple of months : (((.

So , one has to hear both sides and look into all facts and documentation to make any assumption. Just my opinion .

And yes - there are about a "gazillion" other breeders one can contact and make the decision that feels the best at that moment : )) !


----------



## tintlet (Nov 24, 2009)

I do know the Judge Judy episode had nothing to do with cruelty. It was a case where someone abandoned a dog in her care and then she rehomed it. months later the owner appeared and wanted the dog back type thing. Annette had documents proving her case


----------



## meghf (Mar 15, 2010)

Wishpoo- Thanks for the perspective! It definitely helps. I think what it boils down to is if I'll be getting a healthy, well mannered, even tempered, loving dog. That's what I care about most! So if that's what Rebelstar will get me then I'm going for it!

Tinlet- Good to know it wasn't animal cruelty!


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

Here are some pictures of Riley.


----------



## meghf (Mar 15, 2010)

He is very handsome! How much does he weigh? He looks like a big boy! Could just be how long his coat is though.

I'm just curious, why is it that some standard poodles look so light and dainty and some don't? Is it a male/female difference? Or a breeding difference? I think all standards are gorgeous but I noticed on a walk one day that Buddy didn't look nearly as light and dainty as another standard we passed. That standard had longer legs and a thinner torso and his/her chest wasn't as deep as Bud's is. Just curious.


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

Riley is a very big boy (but i think he still looks nice and proportionate). He is 70lbs and 28". I would not go any larger then that, and would prefer a smaller standard next time (when i got him i wanted a bigger boy though). He is still bouncy, poodley, very light on his feet, and has a trot to die for. Rileys dad was really tall too, but she doesnt use him anymore. Rileys mom is Kelly. 

I think it just all depends on the lines your poodle comes from as to how big/bulkey, etc they are. I personally prefer males to look like males, and females to look like females. I dont want huge out of wack dogs, but i want nice structure. I dont want to be afraid of hurting my fraile dog in sports if they are too "light".


----------



## thestars (May 2, 2009)

meghf said:


> In my intro post I mentioned that in about a year to a year and a half I'll be in a place to bring a standard poodle puppy home (one all my own)! So I'm starting the process of researching breeders now. I would love some opinions and thoughts on the breeder that I'm leaning towards and any other recommendations y'all have.
> 
> Some requirements:
> 
> ...


I would first contact folks at the Georgia Poodle Club (Alpharetta, GA); Georgia Poodle Club Incorporated
Also, this; North Georgia Poodle Meetup (Alpharetta, GA) - Meetup.com

Secondly, I would attend All breed dog shows in your area and go meet with the handlers and owners but after they have shown. Before hand it is craziness trying to get them ready for the ring for their two minutes of showing. 
AKC Events Search; American Kennel Club - Event and Awards Search
UKC Events Search; United Kennel Club: Upcoming Events


----------



## meghf (Mar 15, 2010)

Thanks for the info bigpoodleperson! Definitely agree with you on males looking like males and females like females.

Thestars- Good points! Once I'm back in Georgia I'll definitely be doing as you suggested. Thanks so much!


----------

